# calculadora basica



## wido (Nov 3, 2009)

hola a todos como estan, estoy empezando en este mundo de la electronica no conozco mayor cosa del tema pero si estoy muy animado, tengo que realizar un montaje en protoboard de una calculadora basica que realize suma, resta y multiplicacion, como estoy emepezando no se cuales son los componentes ni el plano de montaje, agradeceria muchisimo si me pueden ayudar.

cordialmente,

wilder arias


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Busca por el tema Arithmetic Logic Unit (aka ALU). Salu2.


----------



## israelyupi (Nov 3, 2009)

visita este post 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/calculadora-problema-simulacion-24788/#post203219

espero te sirva


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola a Todos

Adjunto una imagen que es el circuito de un sumador de 12 BITS Sumandos, a 8 BITS Resultado –BINARIO-.
Digo 12 BITS porque Los Bits 16 32 64 128 están repetidos en el sumador IC2 (74HC83).
Si asumimos lo anterior entonces tenemos un sumador de 3 BYTES. y, La WORD (Palabra), de este pequeño sistema sumador es de 12 BITS o, También se puede decir de 3 BYTES.

Puesto que este sumador es de -8 Bits de resultado binario- solo se puede obtener la suma de 2 o 3 cifras que no sobrepasen la suma del peso de cada BIT al numero 255. Esto es 1+2+3+4+16+32+64+128=255. 
Esto Ocurre porque ya no hay otro BIT, en este pequeño sistema, que represente El numero 256. Así que el CARRY OUT de IC2 Se hace nivel alto indicando que “Se lleva Uno” al siguiente IC sumador. Esto ocurre también en IC1, cada que se sobrepase la cuenta de 15, su CARRY OUT se hace nivel alto y este BIT se conecta al CARRY IN de IC2 con lo que su BIT menos significativo se hace verdadero o nivel alto. En nuestro circuito este BIT vale o tiene un peso de 16.

Notas:
cabe mencionar que el SOFTWARE llamado LIVEWARE Solo trae circuitos con LOGICA POSITIVA (Los valores son ciertos cuando son altos o positivos, claro con respecto a tierra).

Por acá, en mi localidad decimos cuando sumamos 4+6 “cero y llevamos uno” Por eso el, “Se lleva Uno” de arriba.

Este Sumador es solo Binario, NO BCD.
---------------------------------------------

Tengan en cuenta que los sumandos son 3, en IC1 hay 2 y en IC2 hay 1 puesto que ya dijimos que un grupo esta repetido; en IC1 tienen un valor de 1, 2, 4, 8, cada Grupo y en IC2 tienen un valor de 16, 32, 64, 128,. 
Así que si presionamos los cuadritos (Que se pongan en rojo) 1, 8, y 1, 8 del siguiente grupo el resultado debe ser 18. pero...como este sumador es binario serán ciertas las salidas 16 de IC2 y 2 de IC1 y la suma de estos es 18.
Esos cuadritos son Switches electrónicos que programan un 1 (Alambre Rojo) o un 0 (Alambre Verde).

Si requieren convertir el resultado de este sumador binario al código BCD deberán incluir el IC 74185 que es un:
8-BIT Binary To BCD o BCD To Binary (De acuerdo a como lo conecten).

También Pueden Hacer un convertidor binario a BCD con compuertas, sumadores y comparadores basándose en el Algoritmo:
a. Examine Los 3 Bits más significativos, si la suma es mayor de 4, sume 3 y recorra los bits hacia la Izquierda.
b. Examine cada década BCD. Si la suma es mayor de 4, sume 3 y recorra los bits hacia la izquierda.
c. Repita el paso b hasta que el ultimo BIT menos significativo binario este en la localización del menos significativo del BCD.

Espero este pequeño sumador les sirva para diseñar otro para más dígitos.

Por favor, si alguien lo ensambla y no le funciona no venga aquí con la sola frase “No me Funciono XD”
Debe decir o ser mas explicito. Decir por ejemplo: le programo 5 + 7 y el resultado que me da es 9.
Y de preferencia adjuntar un circuito o una imagen de su circuito.

Si no es mas explicito y no veo ninguna imagen no responderé a ese mensaje –Perdón-.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gatopc (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola, necesito hacer la calculadora de sumar o restar dos numeros en BCD de 2 bits. teniendo presente que existe signo para los 2 numeros. Se que con las compuertas se hace, pero no se como implementarlas con signo, me puedes ayudar?. Pues en este plano está a 3 bits


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2009)

gatopc dijo:


> Hola, necesito hacer la calculadora de sumar o restar dos numeros en BCD de 2 bits. teniendo presente que existe signo para los 2 numeros. Se que con las compuertas se hace, pero no se como implementarlas con signo, me puedes ayudar?. Pues en este plano está a 3 bits


 
Hola gatopc

En la imagen adjunta hay un diagrama que te puede servir. este lo diceño alquien aqui en el foro

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luisa angelica (Jul 18, 2010)

hola buen dia, estoy realizando un sumador /restador usando una alu74181, pero no funciona, al encender el circuito encienden todos los led de salida y anque varie los selectores, modo de control, carri de entrada y las entradas siempre estan encendidos los led, sera que alguien tiene idea si es que tiene algun pin de activacion, estuve revisando el data sheet pero no indica nada de eso, les agradezco cualquier informacion por favor gracias,.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2010)

luisa angelica dijo:


> hola buen dia, estoy realizando un sumador /restador usando una alu74181, pero no funciona, al encender el circuito encienden todos los led de salida y anque varie los selectores, .....


Sería mucho mas fácil opinar viendo el esquema que armaste.


----------



## Yobtox (Nov 14, 2011)

Aqui les dejo un aporte para los novatos estuve desarollando el software de una calculadora basica suma,resta,multiplicasion y division se puede introducir varios numeros pero solo enteros.  funciona ala perfeccion para volver a introducir o hacer otra operacion se deve apretar la tecla (c/a) los numeros con decimales todavia el software lo estoy desarrollando lo subire cuando lo termine el proyecto q aqi os dejo esta en mikro basic con el pic 16f877a y un teclado 4x4 con la simulacion en proteus..les servira de mucha ref.. desarollado por (apaza diaz Y..)


----------



## electrolocodj (Dic 10, 2011)

Saludos:

Yobtox no tienes el codigo para mikrobasic .pbas. lo necesito tu programar esta muy bueno pero no se mucho de asm. Espero me puedas ayudar Gracias


----------



## electrolocodj (Dic 11, 2011)

Saludos Ayuda con el codigo para mikrobasic porfavor necesito ver como has escho tu proyecto de la calculadora y asm no se manejar. Gracias


----------



## Yobtox (Dic 11, 2011)

bueno amigo en el comprimido esta el proyecto completo y el codigo esta en extencion .Mbppi y es para el mikrobasic o tambien  el .mbas espero te sirva de ayuda y me haces conocer cualquiera duda. haver si lo mejoran el proyecto..


----------

